# Scrimshaw with a Laser?



## smokinghole (Aug 19, 2013)

I was thinking about making a pen today.  I want to make the body from some of that really ancient bog oak and the cap from mammoth ivory.  I was thinking about commissioning somebody to do a scrimshaw mammoth picture on the cap, but then I got to thinking that it would be a LOT faster and cheaper if it could be done with a laser.  But then I got to wondering if the laser would be too hot and damage the ivory.  That stuff is pretty high dollar.

I came her to ask if anybody has tried laser engraving ivory and how well it worked.  Thanks guys.


----------



## yaroslaw (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, it will damage ivory. Don't heat it!!!

It can be though done on CNC mill, I think. Would cost more, but still less then hand-made scrimshaw


----------



## Lathemaster (Aug 22, 2013)

*Scrimshaw - Laser*

I make a Pen - Limited Edition Called "Thare She Blows" and I use Alternative Ivory (resin) and it works great with the laser.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome work.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Aug 22, 2013)

If you don't overpower it, ivory works just fine in the laser (though the smell isn't exactly pleasant).  A shallow engrave and some color fill makes for a nice scrimshaw look.


----------



## bobkeyes (Aug 26, 2013)

Lasering ivory is fine. I do at least a couple of pens a week with inscriptions and initials. Not a problem. It's not the heat that cracks ivory.


----------



## JH Customs (Aug 26, 2013)

How does the laser do with alternative ivory?


----------



## Dan Hintz (Aug 29, 2013)

JH Customs said:


> How does the laser do with alternative ivory?


No problem... it's no different than any of the other resins under the laser.


----------

